# Female is 61 days pregnant



## Kayceemichell (Apr 30, 2017)

My dog is 61 days. She is just nibbling at her food and drinking lots of water. She seems a bit restless and with just sit and stare then lay back down for a lil bit. Her temp with from 99.7F to 98.5F within 3 hours. She is also leaking milk and her vulva is really swollen and has slimy discharge. Is this the beginning of labor? I have worked several letters in the past been doing it for several years but this female is different I guess you could say she is had another litter before but it was just super quiet all the sudden puppy started coming and I was watching her really close but now she showing signs of stage 1 labor I'm thinking with this letter she didn't show any signs in stage 1 labor with her previous litter any advice is necessary but please no rude comments


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

What does your vet say?


----------



## Kayceemichell (Apr 30, 2017)

I haven't called them bout this but she has had a scan done and we expect bout 5-7 pups


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd call. It's free to call, and the vet will let you know whether it's something to worry about!


----------



## Kayceemichell (Apr 30, 2017)

Well she was super restless last night and breathing is heavy this morning but not panting.....and temp was 99.7 @ 11pm....checked it at 6 am this morning and it was 98.9 and checked again at 8 am it was 98.4. still no signs of the normal nesting and pacing behaviors. She is so different from my dogs in the past. Hoping with the temp drop that today is the day...she's 62 days.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you know what day she ovulated? How many times was she bred? Are you counting from her ovulation date or her breeding date? What breed is she? What breed is the male?


----------



## Kayceemichell (Apr 30, 2017)

Male and female r both pitbull....she was bred March 1st and 3rd.......but thankfully she delivered 11 healthy pups 5-2-17


----------

